# Dog Transport



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi
I am moving to the Algarve at the end of feb. I have a gorgeous dalmatian dog who I want to bring with me, only I cant transport him myself. Is anyone coming from the UK around end of feb who would be able to transport him out to us. We are living in Cornwall but possibly would be able to look at getting him pretty much anywhere in the UK.

Any help greatly appreciated...

Sam


----------



## JacobSandler (Feb 9, 2010)

*Flying a pet overseas*

Hi Sam,

I saw your post on the website.
I work for a company that helps people fly their pets overseas.
We can help you with the entire process of flying your dog.
Please forward a contact number and I will call you to discuss.

Best regards,

Jacob Sandler


----------



## JacobSandler (Feb 9, 2010)

I can be contacted at +44-203-051-4087

or e-mail jacob (at) animalairways (dot) com


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I see these people around quite a bit and would imagine they would do a quote

Pet Transport, Pet Transportation, Pet Travel - Pet Couriers | Pet Chauffeurs - Our Services


----------



## matthewhowse (Oct 10, 2009)

ello there i took my dog overseas before using a componey called petair dorset i think the can pick the dog up from portugal and dropit at the airport you should call them up hope this helps


----------

